# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  سؤال: كيفية عمل جيتاج بدون بوكس

## Hecham_JTAG

السلام عليكم
هشام-الرباط
هل من الممكن المساعدة من فضلكم لدي العديد من الاسئلة حؤل عملية جيتاج,  :
1- هل ممكن اعادة  برمجة bootloader على جهاز سامسونغ S6312 - Qualcomm MSM7227A Cortex A5 بعد الموت المفاجئ للجهاز. ?
2- هل ممكن استعمال كابل جيتاج LPT  من صنع يدوي -  ...OpenWT R or DD WRT ?
3- استعمال unbuffered Cable او buffered cable 74H244?
4-اي برنامج ممكن استعماله في هده العملية H-Jtag, UrjTAG, ...4
5- اين استطيع ايجاد ال BOOTLOADER الخاص بجهازي S6312?
6-هل من الممكن استخلاص ملف الUboot.bin من firmware samsung?  
ملحوظة: المرجو المساعدة بعد شهور من البحث في المنتديات العربية و الاجنبية XDA, ...
شكرا

----------


## Hecham_JTAG

Aucune réponse ... waloo 
Et portant c'est un minimum pour les professionnels du JTAG.

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

لتصليح البوت يجب ان يتوفر لديك بوكس جيتاج ولا يوجد برنامج مجاني يدعم هدا الجهاز

----------

